# Text im Film entfernen/überblenden



## Bullwey (5. September 2005)

Guten morgen,

 Eine kurze Erklärung vorweg: Ich erstelle für meinen Clan Fragmovies die zwar gut ankommen mich selbst aber nicht zufriedenstellen können da es mich ziemlich stört das oft Text in den den Filmen erscheint.
 Für die Uneingeweihten: Ich capture eine DEMO des Spiels (mithilfe eines Consolenbefehls) Call of Duty, lasse dieses mit der Demofunktion abspielen und capure das mit Hilfe Fraps 2.6. 
   Diese in Fraps gespeicherten Szenen bearbeite ich dann mit Premiere pro 1.5 bzw anderen Progs... 
 D.h. natürlich das ich seit der Aufnahme im Spiel (mit der im Spiel integrierten Demofunktion) keine Möglichkeit habe Chatnachrichten der Spieler untereinander (kommt wenig vor da Clanwars), die üblichen Killmeldungen oder eben wenn ich als Zuschauer Szenen verfolge die verfluchte ZUSCHAUER-Meldung unten im Bildschirm zu entfernen.

 Ich kenne selbst Leute die Ihre Videos für proffesionell halten (naja) und diese Möglichkeit nicht kennen. Es ist auch nicht so schlimm, aber mich ärgerts eben.

   MfG
   Bullwey


----------



## 27b-6 (5. September 2005)

Ich-nix-verstehen-diese-Beitrag!

  Willst Du irgendetwas wissen, fragen, o.ä.? 
 Oder willst Du dich einfach über was beschweren? 
 Welches ist die diesem Text beinhaltende tiefere Bedeutung?


----------



## Bullwey (5. September 2005)

Sorry ,

 also ich habe simpel ausgedrückt einen Text im Film (wie untertitel) und weiss nicht wie ich das mit einem Programm so bearbeiten kann das der Text weg ist! 

 Ganz deutlich: Ich will keinen Text im Film, Wie das? ;-)


----------



## 27b-6 (6. September 2005)

Moin!

Leider läßt sich das nicht so einfach beantworten, da es von Fall zu Fall gut geht oder schlecht oder garnicht. Stelle mal einige Screenshots zur Verfügung und erläutere kurz ob der Hintergrund stark bewegt ist oder statisch; einfach soviel Infos wie möglich.


----------



## Bullwey (6. September 2005)

Also was ich bisher auf den Gamerforen rausgefunden habe ist das es so wohl auch kaum funktioniert, also Deine Annahme richtig ist... Ich muss wohl oder übel die config des Spiels ein wenig bearbeiten , dass eben kein Text erscheint!

   Werd trotzdem mal schauen ob ich ein Sreen uppen kann um es ein wenig deutlicher zu mache.
 Bewegung ist eine ganze Menge, eben wie ein Film im TV mit einem Untertitel der die ganze Zeit über am selben Platz (z.B. Bildmitte unten) steht.
 Schrift ist hell, Hintergrund meist dunkel.

   THX aber erstmal das ich überhaupt Antwort bekomm...


----------

